# What Fish Have You Bred?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I thought it would be interesting to start a thread on fish people have bred. Whether it be from the rather easy Cichlids to the most demanding Gouramis, include every detail you used to spawn them.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

i've bred cichlids and guppies. i just kept them in the tank and voila babies. I might try and breed my peppered corys.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Bred angels, convicts, guppies/livebearers, golden gouramis, african mouth brooders, looks like dwarf gouramis are going to breed soon.

Angels were pretty easy. Just dump in ~5 or so babies and grow them out, then when they pair off they will hang around each other and start to breed, just remove them and give them good food. Provide broad leaves for spawning and good clean water with lower pH.

Convicts: .... just add water

Guppies/livebearers: " "

Golden gouramis: had a crap load of stem plants, and a huuuuuge carpet of riccia. They built their nest inside the riccia mat and the babies seemed to live in there and eat tiny bugs and things that i couldn’t see.

African Labs: basically give them higher pH, feed well, have ~3 females for the male to choose from and give them LOTS of hiding spaces in caves etc... Females will stop eating when they carry babies.

Dwarf gouramis: hmm seems like the male is showing off to the female alot, i am currently feeding them well and growing out a riccia mat in my co2 tanks for them to spawn in. Female is thick with eggs


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Mostly just by keeping them together in a tank, without a specific purpose for breeding...but they eventually gave off offspring fry.

Guppies
Endlers liverbearers
Swordtails
Mollies

Easy fish to breed I know, but still cool.  I'm always amazed with people who successfully raise Angels. I could never do it properly, though I never really tried. 

-John N.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Livebearers - guppies and mollies
and easy to breed cichlids - kribensis and severums.
Considered trying angelfish but if you succeed you have all those hungry mouths to feed.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I've bred Corydoras aeneus; Megalechis personata,gupy, platy, xipho


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh yea i forgot, bred kribensis too


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My White Cloud Minnows used to breed without any encouragement but not anymore......


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Black Mollies

It was on a complete accident too. We had never had fish spawn and by luck, we had two female mollies pregnant at the same time. Only had about 10-15 fry survive to adulthood.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I have bred Dwarf Gouramis and It wasnt terribly hard..I had a jungle of Cabomba in the corner by my intake and one pair of gouramis paired off and the male built a bubble nest in the plants(I have two males and two females, the males were CONSTANTLY building bubble nests) I never thought much of it as most of the nest would get destroyed with weekly water changes....well I got lazy one week and didnt do a water change and looked in there mid week to give all my fish a visual inspection and there they were....TINY baby fish.....took me awhile to figure out it was the gouramis because the fry were so small and they had to grow a bit but I just let them grow in my 65gal community and now Ive got about 15 left in the tank of various sizes and the pair seem to spawn every few weeks now.......


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I had the surprise bristlenose pleco baby infestation. Didn't do anything other than provide lots of plants and a huge piece of driftwood (Oh, and a manmade spawning cave) and ended up with about 60 babies.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Lemon Tetras. I think I an on my 4th successful spawning.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Only angels. Only wild-type with perfect fins. It's amazing how easy these are to sell to LFS's. There must be an endless demand for them. Hmmmm. I don't suppose many of them find good homes, since they'll live for 6 or 7 years if treated well.

There's a big difference between breeding and raising fry to maturity.  I'm pretty sure that most of the fish in my tank have successfully spawned at one time or another.

Angels really are pretty easy. I bred them in liquid rock and sold hundreds of them with a 70-80% survival rate. If anyone wants to try it out send me a line. The biggest hurdles are live baby brine and a big enough tank to grow them out.

Next challenge......... congo tetras, and then maybe German rams.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Harlequin Rasboras. I really have no idea what I did, although I would notice spawning behavior after most water changes usually, and these "surprise fry" have probably survived because I _haven't _ changed the water in a couple of weeks. I've got about a half a dozen or so in there that I first noticed a week ago, and they're definitely growing, so I guess that's okay then .

Oh, and the German Rams, although I killed the spawn off somehow at about 3 weeks to a month when I tried to change from "home grown" bbs to frozen . If I ever do it again they are going to get a _lot_ bigger and we'll go directly to flake.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Apistogramma pertensis
A. maciliensis "Mamore"
A. borelli
A. viejita Rio Meta
A. trifasciata
Pelvicachromis pulcher
P. taeniatus "Nange"
Neolamprologus brichardi
N. leleupi
Labeotropheus trewavasae
L. fuelleborni
Aulonacara hueseri
A. baenschi
Copadochromis borleyi 
Steatocranus casuarius
Angels (Pterophyllum scalare)
Discus 
Geophagus siamensis
Rams
Lots of livebearers 
...and of course convicts :lol:

Current project, altums.  They haven't paired up yet and are still ripping each other apart. Also, looking at Apistogramma elizabethae and A. diplotaenia; trying to locate a couple pairs of each at the moment.


----------



## Young Jeezy (Feb 25, 2006)

neon tetras
guppies
bettas
The neons supprised me alot


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Impressive list Eric!

I've bred:
Rams and currently am, but it seems the female is intent on eating the fry after they have become free-swimming.

A. trifasciata (my favorite Apisto)
A. cacatuoides 'Triple red' 
A. borelli

And recently I got my L236 Plecos to spawn. Here's a picture of them (about an "1 long), they've finally left their father's cave:


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey raul you gonna sell any of those...Id love to get one!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Let's see...

Cory's
Bristlenose plec's (coming out of the you know what)
Endlers 
Rasbora's
Kribs
Guppies
Swordtails
Yellow lab cichlids

That's all I can think of at the moment.

I honestly just let all of the above spawnings happen with no special measures, aside from plenty of water changes, and providing caves for some of them.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

A. cacatuoides
A. agassizi
Dicrossus maculatus
Geophagus surinamensis
Mesonauta insignis

Aulonocara Baenschi
“	Maleri
Champsochromis caruleus
Labeotopheus trewavase

Lamp. brichardi
pulcher
leleupi
cylindricus
caudopunctatus
brevis
signatus
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
Cyprichromis leptosoma (Mphulungu Blue flash)
(Malasa yellow tail)
Cyathopharynx Foai “Moliro”
“Ruziba”

Pelvicachromis pulcher

Melanotaenia lacustris
boesmani
trifasciata “goyder river”, harvey creek
Glossolepis inscisis
wanamensis

Chilatherina bleheri

Iriatherina werneri

Pseudomugil paskai
gertrudae
furcatus
connieae
tennellus

Tateundina ocellicauda

Aphyosemion bitaenitatum 
splendopleure “Moliwe”
loennbergii “Kribi”
cognatum “Ngaliema”
christy “Kinshasa”
exiguum “Zoatoupsi”
kekemene
cameronense
Fundulopanchax puerlzi “Dibeng”
Nothobranchius rachovii
rubripinnis
kafuensis
fuscotaeniatus	
Simpsonicthys picturatus
adornatus

Rivulus magdalenae
tenius “tako talpa”
cylindricus “Al Castro”
agilae “mont maheury”

Procatopus nototaenia 
similis 

Poropanchax normani
stigmatopygus
myersi

Plataplochilus pulcher
cabindae
Lacustricola kassenjiensis

Lampricthys tanganicanus

Corydorus adolphoi
duplicareus
sterbai
burgessi
Scleromystax sp. “Bahianinho”

Synodontis multipunctatus

Sturisoma aureum

Barbus barilioides
puntius titteya
conchionus
Sawbwa resplendens

Betta splendens
smaragdina
tussyae
sp. Pangkalanbun
coccina
albimarginata
channoides
unimaculata
sp. Kapuas

Macropodus erythropterus 

Badis badis

Dario dario

I think that's it off the top of my head. there may be a few more, but you get the point... I am a dork.

Fish that elude me are

zebra plecos (all they do is eat and poop)
Betta macrostoma (same as above)
Poeciliocharax weitzmanni (all they do is fight)
Bathyaethiops breushegemi (never did breed a tetra yet...)


----------

